# Imperial Saddlery brand?



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently bought a used (vintage?) equitation saddle by Imperial Saddlery. I am unable to find any information on this brand. Is anyone familiar with the brand, quality, history, etc? The one I bought also has a stamp 81 1 under the right fender.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Tex-Tan has a Saddle line called the Imperial

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can't mention a saddle on HF without showing us pics. Unwritten rule. 81 1 likely means Jan. 1981


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> You can't mention a saddle on HF without showing us pics. Unwritten rule. 81 1 likely means Jan. 1981



Sorry, new to this forum  I'll take some pics and post them ASAP (if I can figure out how)


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the saddle


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that's an awesome looking saddle!


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Wow, that's an awesome looking saddle!


Its very sharp, and quite comfy to ride  most definitely vintage, it has silver lace and the tooling is acorn. I'd like to know a bit more about the maker to have a better idea of its actual value and quality.


----------

